

Ask HN:  Anyone miss magazines like Business 2.0 and Industry Standard? - sixQuarks

There were some great biz/internet magazines back in 1998-2000 that I loved reading, especially Business 2.0.<p>I guess the closest thing now is Inc.
======
callmeed
Yes I used to love Business 2.0

I'd say now its a combination of Wired, Inc, and Fast Company.

